# Stupid Stupid Supply Houses



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What makes me so mad about them is you think they heard you what you were asking for, only to find out they did not, then what really gets me :furious: is if I get to a job and then learn they screwed up my order. :furious:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ferguson Strikes Again!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No this was Keller Supply, I don't do Fergee, last time I went there looking for a 1" brass nipple x close they did not have any, what a joke, and there suppose to be a supplier.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I try to always check my parts before I pull out of the parking lot. I have been burnt a few times because I didnt. When your an hour out of town and half way through your day and realize you need one more fitting, send the helper to the box and he comes back saying its not there...:furious: makes for a bad day.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Ferguson Strikes Again!


The Ferguson here is one of the better supply houses in town.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The Ferguson here is one of the better supply houses in town.


One of the few out there.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My wholesaler is 80 miles away. They run a semi to me once a week. If something isn't right they run a guy in a truck to me immediately with the correct stuff. My orders usually get scrutinized pretty closely before leaving the supply house for this reason.

Last week they only had one thing wrong. I ordered a stick of 1" brass pipe and they brought 3/4". :no: Wrong stuff only happens bout 3 times per year. Can't complain.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

fergs here so far can screw up a wet dream. Done a Moes once and had to wait for 3 weeks to get my grease trap! Worst thing is they had done the take off 3 weeks before the job began, so thats a total of 6 weeks!

This is the one I had to wait for, the TZ600
http://www.big-dipper.com/big-dipper-grease-traps/trapzilla-grease-traps/default.php


----------

